

Impersonating Indiana Jones - fintler
https://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/lamport/pubs/pubs.html#lamport-paxos

======
fintler
In my side project of trying to understand Paxos (and variations thereof) on
an intuitive level, I came across this piece which describes how Mr. Lamport
tried to instill enthusiasm in his students by dressing up as Mr. Jones to
describe the fictional Paxon protocol. Unfortunately, he thinks his efforts
were in vain (I don't agree).

I don't think I've enjoyed reading any technical papers more than I've enjoyed
reading the web of citations connected to The Part-Time Parliament.

I wish more papers used metaphor as a teaching tool -- a wall of dry and
condensed text quickly drains my energy.

